# Leroy shaved face and ears!



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm so happy to see my boy's face again! I couldn't grow it out anymore. His topknot was also getting so overgrown he couldn't see! 

The face is with a #40, and ears with a #10. I think I went scissor happy with the hair around the ears cause I think I cut that too short. I wanted to leave more hair around the base of the ear but he didn't have a lot of TK or neck hair to blend. The hair around his ears also began matting badly, so I went chop happy with that. I took too much hair off on his right side (our left), so makes his head look kind of uneven. Left him with full feet. Can't wait till his body hair grows long. The shaved face and ears really make his feet more noticeable, like he's wearing big white Mickey Mouse gloves. Now I need to fight the urge to shave his feet!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice! He has very nicely shaped ears. He could pull off a German clip easy! And you can do the German with full feet, if you want.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

lavillerose said:


> Nice! He has very nicely shaped ears. He could pull off a German clip easy! And you can do the German with full feet, if you want.


I love the German! I'd like to put him into a full German once the length on his body grows. Seeing how long I can go without shaving the feet! Leroy has such huge ears. But I think it will help once his neck/topknot hair grows and I can blend the base of his ear with hair.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, yeah, once you have some more hair it will help. Even with an inch more coat, you'll see a big difference in balance. Plus he's just such a lanky teenager right now, he hasn't quite filled out yet!

I love the shots on the sidewalk, he looks so regal.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Awwww I love Leroy! He looks great no matter what do he's sporting! What did you shave his ears with?


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

He looks VERY dapper....always LOVE anything about Leroy!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Ok lol nevermind I see you did his ears with a 10.:alberteinstein:


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I think he looks so macho, but still elegant. He is a VERY HANDSOME boy!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Love that look <3


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Leroy thanks you for your wonderful compliments! He still is a lanky teenager. Glad he can look elegant in photos, cause in motion doing serious zoomies, he always lands on his face! (he just did that tonight).

I can't wait till his body is long enough for me to do fun stuff with! He was shaved down with a 5F (leaves 1/4 of an inch) beginning of December (Dec 6), and now at the end of Jan. he's about an inch on his body. So his hair does grow about .5 inches a month, if anyone is interested to see how fast a poodle's hair grows.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Go Leroy! Good lord, he makes me want a male spoo! He's such a sexy beast!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

He looks great! I love a clean shaven Spoo!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He looks wonderful, you really do a good job! I love the way you blended his neck! I printed the pic out to show my groomer.  I love shaved poodle feet and fluffy ears, but I must admit Leroy looks like a tough police dog this way, even though I know he is a marshmallow.


----------

